
Intel Finds Moore’s Law’s Next Step at 10 Nanometers - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/intel-finds-moores-laws-next-step-at-10-nanometers
======
gogopuppygogo
Too bad Intel doesn't have an answer to the now maturing mobile revolution
much less the self driving car and VR/AR revolutions that are underfoot.

Feels to me like they are building a better horse and buggy while the
automobile is creeping up on them.

~~~
samfisher83
They own the 95% of the data center market share:
[http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/news/google-challenges-
int...](http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/news/google-challenges-intel-
dominance-with-new-server-chips/84256.fullarticle)

The margins on mobile chips are pretty cut throat. QCT operating margins have
been between 4-17% last 4 Qs. Intels are usually closer to 30%. Data centers
fuel the mobile revolution. If I was a investor would I want to throw money at
some thing that gave me close 30% return or 17%?

